
Bitcoin Rich List (Just Found This) - LukeFitzpatrick
http://www.bitcoinrichlist.com/top100
======
DKnoll
If you're smart you've got your BTC spread across a number of wallets. I'm
willing to be this barely touches the surface of individual BTC riches.

